# Boneless leg of lamb



## wlkwichita (Jul 26, 2014)

My son requested lamb for his 14th birthday. I picked up a 4 pound boneless leg from Sams. I did a light application of EVOO and Traegers Prime Rib Seasoning. I smoked it over pecan and apple at 230F.

 The internal temp hit 140F after 4 1/2 hours in the smoker. I then placed it on a very hot grill for 40 seconds on each side. After 15 minutes of rest I sliced and served it. Oh yeah :) Everyone was happy!! A success!













Seasoned lamb 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


















Lamb ready to slice 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


















Lamb 2 hours in smoker 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


















Lamb is edible 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


















Lamb ready to chow 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


















Lamb sliced 7-26-2014.jpg



__ wlkwichita
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

One word !  YUM !!  Thumbs Up


----------



## timberjet (Jul 26, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> One word ! YUM !!


I love me some Lamb.....Mmmmm....I miss the basque raised lamb of southern Idaho.


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

Terrific looking lamb and kudos for cooking for your son. I love the time I spent with my dad.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2014)

timberjet said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > One word ! YUM !! Thumbs Up
> ...



Lamb is always good.... You originally from S. Idaho ?


----------



## timberjet (Jul 27, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lamb is always good.... You originally from S. Idaho ?


I lived in Ketchum for 10 years in the late 80s early 90s. Went to colorado for a few years and then another 10 years in West Magic and Bellevue. I was actually born in Dillon Mt.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2014)

timberjet said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Lamb is always good.... You originally from S. Idaho ?
> ...



Very cool man....  Ya get back down this way, drop a line and we will fire up the TBS & crack a cold one !


----------



## lbc970 (Aug 5, 2014)

I know SPOG, but what's EVOO?


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 5, 2014)

Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## lbc970 (Aug 5, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Extra virgin olive oil



Ahh, makes sense. I'm doing a lamb leg tomorrow afternoon, I'll have to see what's in a prime rib seasoning.

Thanks!


----------

